
An experiment to allow different versions of the same web component on one page - d4kmor
https://open-wc.org/scoped-elements/
======
ng12
It's become a hobby of mine to spot instances where template-based frameworks
have to invent an API to add a new feature that comes for free with a
JavaScript-based framework (i.e. React or Vue+JSX). Adding this to the list.

~~~
erikschoster
Would you mind sharing this list?

------
Etzos
I'm pretty sure this is a dupe of a post from just a few days ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22098001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22098001)

~~~
thiagomgd
yes, same link

